# [SOLVED] Connect PC to AVR



## yowsa1125 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have just purchased a few new components that I want to put together into a home theater system.

TV is a Panasonic P50GT25 plasma, 
Blu Ray player is Panasonic DMP-BD655
AVR is Pioneer VSX 820
I also have an HP media center pc model M1170n and a Logitech Z5500 Digital Speaker system (pc uses XP Media Center 2005)

I’d like to hook all of these up through the AVR and just wanted to get some suggestions on the best way to do that. I have hooked up all the speakers (except the subwoofer… haven’t figured out how to do that yet) to the AVR and have the radio/cd player (an older Sony model) working. I plan on using HDMI cables to hook up the TV and the BluRay player… those should be in hand in the next day or so. But I haven’t been able to figure out how to hook up the pc to the AVR.

Input to the TV is currently a direct cable connection (no set top box) but I am having ATT Uverse installed shortly so I’ll also have that box to work with (though I don’t know which one I might have or what it looks like).

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Connect PC to AVR*

Welcome to the HT forum...:wave:

The problem is going to be your PC does not have any audio out except stereo headphone jacks and the various dual purpose jacks for surround - none of which your Pioneer can use to recreate surround.

Your best bet is to invest in a sound card that has optical out EXAMPLE and connect it to the optical In of the Pioneer.

Alternatively, your box from ATT might have a similar output jack - you can call them to make sure. If so, just run an optical cable to the Pioneer and you're all set. Of course, you'll not be able to listen to anything that runs through the PC so you're back to option 1.


----------



## yowsa1125 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Connect PC to AVR*

Thanks yustr!

I was thinking that I might need to do that.

Thanks for the suggestion on the card as well.

Since the HP box is so limiting (no free card slots, no extra hd spots, etc.) I may just decide to build a new HTPC and upgrade all around. Was just wondering if I could get it done on the "cheap" for awhile...

Oh well.

BTW. Did you have any suggestions for how to hook up the subwoofer? Or should I just buy a new powered one that will hook directly to the AVR. It appears that I need to have the current subwoofer hook up through the Logitech controller that comes with the speaker system.

Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Connect PC to AVR*

A new powered sub is the way to go. I've heard that both THESE or THESE are nice but it really depends on your room and budget. :grin:


----------



## yowsa1125 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Connect PC to AVR*

Thanks for the input on the subwoofers yustr. There's certainly a HUGE difference in price! I think I'll need to go for the first unit... the second one is way out of my league... and probably my ability to distinguish the difference!

Hope you have a great New Year!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Connect PC to AVR*



yowsa1125 said:


> ...the second one is way out of my league... and probably my ability to distinguish the difference!
> 
> Hope you have a great New Year! Same to you.


Oh, you'd not only hear the difference; you'd feel it too. Of course, JL recommends you have two of the 350 lb monsters. :Wow1:


----------



## yowsa1125 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Connect PC to AVR*

Just thought I would finish this thread off.

I did get a new powered subwoofer, though not those mentioned above. Had a friend who had a Polk Audio PSW10 that he wasn't using... and it works great... at least for the time being. May eventually upgrade all the speakers, but that's another project. Also purchased the DIAMOND XtremeSound XS71DDL Sound Card, installed it in my media center and that works fine as well.

Had Uverse installed a couple days ago, so now have that up and running as well. So things have come together nicely and just wanted to thank yustr for his help and let everyone know how things worked out.


----------

